# CEL due to code P24AE



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What is a paticulate matter sensor ?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi warloc,

I'm so glad to see that your issue was found and repaired for you. Enjoy your Cruze TD! 

Happy Holidays,

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm glad your dealer figured it out. What sensor was it?


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

brian v said:


> What is a paticulate matter sensor ?


It's tied into the warp field and phazers . Probably a sensor in the exhaust that monitors the particulate filter efficiency the same as the 2nd O2 sensor monitors catalyst performance.


Op, glad the dealer got it fixed up for you promptly. It's also good to see another person that looks at failures objectively and maturely, bravo.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It is Warp Drive Dawg and Photon Torpedos !


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

brian v said:


> What is a paticulate matter sensor ?



The particulate matter (PM) sensor monitors the amount of the particulates (soot) in the diesel exhaust gas exiting the tailpipe. The PM sensor is similar to the heated oxygen sensor with a ceramic element, but also includes an individually calibrated sensor control unit (SCU). The sensing element includes comb-shaped interdigital electrodes (IDE), a heater and a positive temperature coefficient resistor for temperature measurement.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Does anyone involved here have the part number for that Particulate Matter Sensor? I need to replace mine. I think it is part number 12662647, but want to verify before laying down the $200 with the risk of getting the wrong part. My code was P24C6, but it references the same sensor. I think my code is particular to a failure of the heater element of the sensor.


----------



## Dsidhu (May 20, 2016)

Would this cause a rough drive as well?


----------

